# Thermaltake Armor oder doch Soprano?



## Phoenix1990 (9. Dezember 2007)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=71860

Ich dachte daran mir das Thermaltake Armor anzuschaffen...aber das Soprano sieht auch gut aus...ist bloß die Frage..ob das Groß genug ist

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den beiden Gehäusen gemacht???

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Mantiso90 (9. Dezember 2007)

Finde das Thermaltake Armor ziemlich gelungen.Hat insgesamt 4 Lüfter und hat ordentlich platz , auch für große graakas wie die 8800er reihe.Kumpel von mir hats und ne 8800 GTX passt locker rein.Design is auch ziemlich geil.


----------



## kunibert_babenco (10. Dezember 2007)

So, mein erster Beitrag 

Hi Phoenix1990,

Besitze selbst ein Soprano und bin einigermaßen zufrieden... 

betreibe momentan auf einem aw9d-max einen E63001,86 @2,3 GHz passiv (!!) gekühlt da drin bei ca. 43° idle und 55°last, dazu eine x1950xt mit einem AC Accelero(ja passt rein) und 2 GiByte G.E.I.L.-Ram. kann dir gerne mal Bilder schicken wenn du nen Eindruck haben magst...

*größter Schwachpunkt* des Soprano ist finde ich das System zur Schrabenlosen Laufwerksmontage: Nutzt du die 3,5"-Schächte, musst du Festplatte sehr sehr stark in die Führungsschienen hinieindrücken, diese hinterlassen dann auch noch unschöne Kratzer auf der Platte. Außerdem ist die Befestigung mit diesen Plastikteilen nicht fest genug, irgendwie rappelt dann doch immer noch was, hab mir daraufhin 2 Vibefixer geholt (sehr lohnenswerte Investition)! Willst du damit mehr als 2 HDDs einbauen, bekommst du allerdings Probleme mit den 5.25"-Schächten, da wirds nämlich sehr bald eng... Nächster Kritikpunkt ist dieses front-Panel, es besteht aus ziemlich billigem Plastik (ok bei dem Preis), die Anschlüsse für Firewire musst du in gefühlten 200 Einzelpins (sind glaub ich 8) ans MB stecken, das kostet Zeit und ordentlich Nerven, wird aber bei dem Armor nicht anders sein, wie ich das sehe haben die das gleiche Panel.
Ansonsten ein eigentlich feines Gehäuse, meckern kann ich bis auf o.g. teils nervige probleme eigentlich nich...

So, ich hoff das hilft dir bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung, wenn gewünscht schreib ich dir auch n richtiges Review mit bildern...
LG
Pat


----------



## kunibert_babenco (10. Dezember 2007)

so, hier nochmal n paar Bilders dazu...


----------



## Phoenix1990 (10. Dezember 2007)

Kunibert_babenco ich danke dir recht herzlich......dein Beitrag war sehr aufschlussreich....ich denke, ich werde mich für das Amor entscheiden..schon aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich Platz brauche............

Nochmals vielen Dank euch beiden, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## dogy (10. Dezember 2007)

Stand auch mal vor der Frage, welches Thermaltake Gehäuse ich nehmen soll. Hab mich schlussendlich für das kandalf entschieden, da es wie das Armor (beide sind bis auf die Front beinahe identisch) viel Platz bietet und im Gegensatz zum Soprano/ Tsunami gut verarbeitet ist. Gerade die Verarbeitung ist die grösste Schwäche dieser Gehäuse- dafür sind sie gündstiger. Wenn du wert auf viel Platz legst, kauf dir das Armor. Ist halt entsprechend teuerer. 

PS: Ich würd mir das kaufen, das mir am besten gefällt und meinen Ansprüchen genügt


----------



## Phoenix1990 (10. Dezember 2007)

ich denke da lieg ich beim Armor richtig.............ich hab gehört es soll nen Nachfolger für das Armor geben, das Armor Plus..also werd ich erstmal abwarten, wie das ist


----------



## Bimek (10. Dezember 2007)

Phoenix1990 schrieb:


> ich denke da lieg ich beim Armor richtig.............ich hab gehört es soll nen Nachfolger für das Armor geben, das Armor Plus..also werd ich erstmal abwarten, wie das ist




Also wenn Du Platz brauchst..............

http://www.alternate.de//html/product/details.html?artno=TTXX02&artno=TTXX02&

Ein Super Gehäuse mit massig Platz und sinnvoller Anordnung der Komponenten.

Ich hab mittlerweile zwei davon und bin restlos zufrieden.!!!

Vor allem ist zwischen einer 8800 und dem Plattenstapel noch knapp 10cm Platz..... nicht so ein Kabelgeknicke 


Achja, wenns ein paar Euronen mehr sein dürfen..... die Luxusklasse
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7043


----------



## Phoenix1990 (10. Dezember 2007)

Tya das Aplus CS-Black Pearl ist schon ein starkes Ding, aber jenseits meiner Preisvorstellungen und meines Bugets...

Das  Enermax ist leider ein wenig schwer (nur zu info ich will mit dem Teil auf Lans gehen, ohne vom Pc schleppen einen Bandscheibenvorfall zu bekommen)

Danke für die Mühe und die Hilfe  Bimek


----------

